# I'm testing my new camera, too!



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Got home from work and tried out a few of the 'fun' features on my new camera. Can't wait until this weekend to do a more serious shoot with my favorite subject. First one is the "miniaturization" mode, second is plain B&W and the third is called "posterization. I need to figure out how to fine tune each of those features as I am taking photos, but for now I just wanted to get a few shots :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are cool! What kind of camera did you get? Looks like it has some fun features.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Those are cool! What kind of camera did you get? Looks like it has some fun features.


 Thanks! I upgraded from a Sony a100 to the Sony a65. Jumped from 10 to 24.3 megapixels. I think I will try a side-by-side test with the two cameras just to see what the actual difference is. I had previously owned a Minolta film camera so I am able to use the lenses I had for that one on the Sony.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really, you can use Minolta lenses on the Sony? If so, I have several 35mm Minolta lenses, that I don't have any use for. The whole camera actually, don't know what to do with all the stuff I have for that camera. I don't think it's worth much.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like your test went well. 
Nice pictures. I like the B&W one best.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the B&W photo! Nice shots!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Really, you can use Minolta lenses on the Sony? If so, I have several 35mm Minolta lenses, that I don't have any use for. The whole camera actually, don't know what to do with all the stuff I have for that camera. I don't think it's worth much.


I would have to do some more research, but I think that most of the a-mount minolta lenses will work on the Sony. It is possible that some of the older ones might not work on this new one as it has a translucent mirror which could be an issue. I am starting to look for some faster lenses and am thinking that I might find some deals on the older lenses. I keep hoping to run across someone who wants to give me a deal on a Carl Zeiss lens! A girl can dream! What kinds of lenses do you have?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Luccagr said:


> I love the B&W photo! Nice shots!


Thanks! I love B&W too! I have never really been satisfied with changing my photos after-the-fact on the computer. I am hoping to really work on doing much more shooting in manual mode and to also be able to imagine the shots in B&W at the time I take the photos.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Otter said:


> Looks like your test went well.
> Nice pictures. I like the B&W one best.


Thanks, Otter. It has been fun so far! So far, the B&W shots are my favoirites, too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The first test of the camera went well. It is always fun to get a new toy.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

MelMcGarry said:


> I would have to do some more research, but I think that most of the a-mount minolta lenses will work on the Sony. It is possible that some of the older ones might not work on this new one as it has a translucent mirror which could be an issue. I am starting to look for some faster lenses and am thinking that I might find some deals on the older lenses. I keep hoping to run across someone who wants to give me a deal on a Carl Zeiss lens! A girl can dream! What kinds of lenses do you have?


I pulled them out of storage. No Carl Zeiss :no:. One is an Albinar ADG 80-200 mm, also a Minolta MD Rokkor-X 50mm 1.7 and one other. I also have a multiplier 2x, I think. Let me know if you can use them we can make some kind of deal.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I pulled them out of storage. No Carl Zeiss :no:. One is an Albinar ADG 80-200 mm, also a Minolta MD Rokkor-X 50mm 1.7 and one other. I also have a multiplier 2x, I think. Let me know if you can use them we can make some kind of deal.


Dang! I did a quick search on the ol' internet and found a forum that said the mount on the Rokkor wouldn't fit my new one. I'll keep checking to be sure, but thank you very much for the offer! I certainly appreciate it!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I think I am going to play in B&W mode for a while.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

MelMcGarry said:


> I think I am going to play in B&W mode for a while.



I really like this one. Definitely my favorite


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, I love both of the black and white ones!! They should go in frames!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

goldhaven said:


> I really like this one. Definitely my favorite


 Thanks - I really like this one too.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> Aawh, I love both of the black and white ones!! They should go in frames!


 Thank you, I am going to try to get two or three that go together and do just that!


----------

